
Russian State Hackers Use Britney Spears Instagram Posts to Control Malware - robin_reala
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/russian-state-hackers-use-britney-spears-instagram-posts-to-control-malware/
======
nom
That's really clever. Using social media feeds as a control channel, hiding in
plain sight. It's reliable, practically undetectable until you reverse
engineer the malware, and it probably won't be blocked very soon. I don't
think the big social media sites have measures to detect or prevent this yet.

You could easily increase the complexity and variety of the comments, use
multiple channels at once etc. I'm expecting a lot more 'hijacking' of public
social media systems in the future.

